# Marble Pedestal



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

We were asked to create a Marble that would compliment the clients Statue ,while still keeping the Main Focus on it. As much work to get he Pedestal prepped and smooth,as it was to Marble it.


This was a nice change to finally do some Marble.




Michael and Laura Tust


----------

